# You guys are so great - I've learned how to make rhinestone templates



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

I just want to thank you all (Luis, slick, Jose, Mrs. Bacon, Katrina, BobbieLee, Sandy, Terry, sandy jo and many others!) for putting so much of your knowledge out for newbies to learn from. 

I have learned how to make templates using Corel Draw (with the help of a LED and SS Macro) and found a material (10 mil vinyl pocket folders) to cut with my little laserpoint cutter. I do have to cut it two or three times to get an easy weed.

The fact that I didn't have to spend any thing more than the cost of the materials and a macro or two makes this a fun and inexpensive hobby.
I could not of done it without the videos and instructions that you all have spent the time to make.

The "Did you make this shirt, gram-pa?," and "That is so cool!" statements are priceless.
You guys rock!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: You guys are so great.*

Great guitar Patrick!!!

...and I too have to say a big "THANK-YOU" .... to all that you mentioned above(excludin' myself of course! lol)

I love this forum so much and everyone has - tremendously - helped me as well!!!!
<3 u all!

And...a BIG thanks to RODNEY for creating/inventing this wonderful place! 
Priceless!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: You guys are so great.*

Fabulous guitar.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: You guys are so great.*

I have to agree with everyone. Thanks to Rodney for creating and running this great forum and thanks to all the ones that help keep it the best place to find about any information about printing, cutting, and decorating. And Patrick that is a great looking guitar, it looks as it you learned a lot!!! Wonderful job!!


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: You guys are so great.*

That is so cool, Patrick. The spacing looks great!


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: You guys are so great.*



ggraphics said:


> That is so cool, Patrick. The spacing looks great!


The ray spacing was easy. I know three ways in Corel to get that right ( blend, spray and macro). 
I still need to tweak the Fill spacing by hand most of my patterns.
It is 13"X20" with 1,122 Stones. I cut the Guitar on one template with just enough of the rays to get a good line up and the rest of the rays on a second template. After I got the rays on to the mylar tape, I cut the rays like ribbons to press. The vinyl folders that I use for cutting my templates are just a little bigger than letter size.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Very cool, Patrick. Great job!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice design. Also very good skills at making do with the materials at hand.


----------

